# Raised bed question



## Tail_Pincher (Jul 5, 2011)

So last spring I had my first garden in the backyard but decided this year i would do raised beds to better use the space.

After I build them do I need to dig out the grass where they're placed? Everything I've gathered online is just plans for building the boxes. I'm assuming I do but don't want to waste my time if I don't need to.


----------



## Belinda (Jun 10, 2005)

I'm new to gardening too, just got started last year. I have raised beds and didn't dig the grass under them. I just filled them and got to work. I did learn that the soil will settle quite a bit so you might want to let the soil rest a while before you start planting.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

cover the grass with newspaper to kill it, i have 5 beds 4ft x 24ft . will have problems with weeds ec. just like reg. space. i am going to cover mine with black plastic and only cut where i plant. have gooten my seeds in will start my plants pretty quick.
mostly cukes, tomatoes and peppers. have 2 rows of collard greens going now, have cropped off about 6-13gal trash bags and 2-33gal bags so far.
soil is sandy loam mix with mushroom compost mix added.

good luck and GOD BLESS


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

I have boxes that can be pretty easily moved, so what I did is rototilled the soil where the box was to go, mixing in some compost. I then mounded it up (like a grave), put down gravel where the wood would touch the ground, then placed the box over the dirt mount (on the gravel). I then finished filling the box with soil appropriate for what I wanted to plant.

I killed the grass before tilling. You can cover with paper or plastic to kill it off, or spray it with glyphosate. I went with the latter.

We haven't really had an issue with weeds that were present when the boxes were set. Most weeds come in by seeds floating down or Bermuda grass crawling through the boards if I don't stay on top of the lawn maintenance well.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

If you have Bermuda ....do not till it.....that is how it spreads....not by it's roots but by the top pieces that get cut up/ covered.

On a raised bed the news paper works well when you wet it and do 4 layers .... Also card board works too.... The glue even breaks down....

I would not use any weed killer- there are tons of study's that show how it does not go away easily and parts of it remain..... Which is why Eurpoe is now slowly getting away from it.

My suggestion is to not waste to much time on the grass.... Cover it and fill

Remember - spend the money on good dirt for faster results....

Naturesway Resource is the place where all the master gardeners go for good reason....


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Lots of quality compost too If its just regular compost its hard to get too much ..But if its Mushroom compost(great stuff) but you can get TOO Much

funny how this kinda weather brings about raised bed gardens


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey tail pincher, 

How big are you planing on building your bed or beds and out of what. Im about to get started on mine.


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

Could you not use a weed mat? 

But I would go with the best soil combo you can find...leaf compost is good, and some mushroom compost. Try to go Organic if you are using it for veggies.

I am trying some new ideas this year.

1. Planters hung on the bottom chord of the fence for lettuces...already harvested 3 times.
2. Big pots for Carrots, Basil, Peppers.
3. The 100 pounds of potatoes in like 6 square feet, saw it on Pintrest.


----------



## 88fan (May 25, 2007)

I built raised beds 2yrs ago they are approximately 4x8x2 we did not cut the grass out instead we lined the bottom with card board, and topped with soil. the card board attracts and feeds earthworms as it breaks down. had the best crop of tomatoes and cucumbers you have ever seen


----------



## 88fan (May 25, 2007)

nice


----------



## Tail_Pincher (Jul 5, 2011)

Part Timer said:


> Hey tail pincher,
> 
> How big are you planing on building your bed or beds and out of what. Im about to get started on mine.


Exactly like the ones above

4x8x2 is what I had planned


----------



## dingbat (Aug 5, 2013)

regarding size, I initailly made a 10'L x 5'W and quickly realized that is 2.5' too wide. I had issues reaching the middle, and now have rebuilt them to 10'L x 3'W.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Part Timer said:


> Hey tail pincher,
> 
> How big are you planing on building your bed or beds and out of what. Im about to get started on mine.


PT
I used *cedar* 2*8's and 4*4 for the corners.

The cedar is used for two reasons
1st-It does not contains chemicals from the treated wood process. Any wood used will break down and I did not want chemicals leeching into the soil.
2nd- cedar is a natural bug repellent, so It cuts down on pest.

Make the beds as long as you want but 36" wide is about the max you want.


----------



## Igofish (Apr 18, 2010)

Getting close to finishing mine. Trying to fill with dirt. Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## Tail_Pincher (Jul 5, 2011)

Built and filled mine this past weekend.

Probably wait a couple more weeks before planting the veggies.


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

Tail_Pincher said:


> Built and filled mine this past weekend.
> 
> Probably wait a couple more weeks before planting the veggies.


I like that... simple and looks great. What mix or type of soil did you fill it with?


----------



## Tail_Pincher (Jul 5, 2011)

I took mudskipper's recommendation and went to Nature's Way and filled it with their garden mix. It's essentially a mixture of true composted and screened topsoil, washed sand, and leaf mold compost.

We'll see how it goes. I think it turned out nice so I may build one more. Dam this hobby.


----------

